# Setting a toilet on a wood floor



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Going to set a bowl in a late 18th century masterpiece soon. Place is so old I think cast iron hadn't been invented yet. How obsessive compulsive is it to spray foam the underside of the bowl to prevent condensation/sweating. I've also been eyeballing the danco perfect seal gizmo. I've always used wax or putty-but this ones for course credit over a wood floor $$$$$. Thought or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I would do it just like every other toilet you set. Seems like a bad job to try something new. Definitely wouldn't spray foam it to the floor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I was considering foaming the underside of the bowl. But yea not to the floor. Hypothetically it will sweat less if say the flapper got stuck open for a long time-I think the flange was 1/2" above the floor anyway


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've set hundred of toilets on hardwood floors with wax, just as any other install, never had any damages caused from condensation. I don't think i'd do anything different at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emilyresmi (Jul 25, 2021)

I also want to install wood flooring in my toilet. Who knows how to choose a good mitre saw?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

emilyresmi said:


> I also want to install wood flooring in my toilet. Who knows how to choose a good mitre saw?


A hacksaw would be the best saw for your flooring


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I agree with the others. Just install it like any other toilet. If you have a good flange to connect to with a properly installed wax ring you won’t get any condensation under the toilet.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Going to set a bowl in a late 18th century masterpiece soon. Place is so old I think cast iron hadn't been invented yet. How obsessive compulsive is it to spray foam the underside of the bowl to prevent condensation/sweating. I've also been eyeballing the danco perfect seal gizmo. I've always used wax or putty-but this ones for course credit over a wood floor $$$$$. Thought or suggestions are appreciated.


wax ring. contract verbage. insurance. then move on. Likely a chicago lib


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

